# The Poodle Cut - Love it or...hate it?



## daer0n (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Poodle Cut 
Even the beautiful people donâ€™t always rock the curls.* 

Kate Hudson











Christina Aguilera









Natasha Lyonne









Kelly Osbourne









Chloe Sevigny









Kate Beckinsale









Sarah Jessica Parker










Heidi Klum









Jeniffer Lopez









Source


----------



## Darla (Sep 19, 2008)

nope decidedly DON't like it except maybe on Heidi. btw a couple of scary looking makeup styles in there too.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2008)

haha trick question? cos no, it never looks good!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 19, 2008)

Hate it. And SJP looks dead in her poodle picture.


----------



## Karren (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe on a Poodle or Cher? Lol


----------



## Dreama (Sep 19, 2008)

No, I don't like that look at all. Not on anyone!


----------



## AprilDancer (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a beautiful black poodle and it looks good on him, but for the rest? uh, no.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree, I think the ladies look better with their hair more natural.


----------



## ticki (Sep 19, 2008)

there be a reason why they call 't a poodle cut. 't ortin' ta only be done on dogs. namely poodles.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol Ticki !! I can't decide which pic is the worst, although if i were to organize a halloween party i'd sure invite Christina Aguilera. She reminds me of a Barbie doll i'd applied makeup on.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont see what is so bad about them.

who is to say that straight hair looks better than curly hair.

also kellys hair is not curly it is krimped a la 80's style


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2008)

Heidi and Jennifer look okay to me.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 19, 2008)

I say, down with the poodle cut! lol

It's not that I don't like curls because I actually love curly hair but there's a difference between lovely curls and the 'finger stuck in a plug socket' look.

&amp; Christina looks wacky in both those pictures.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 19, 2008)

Hate it! It makes everyone look 10 years older then they are.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol! OMG Kate Beckinsale is so gorgeous!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 19, 2008)

i agree that hte people here look... well disgusting with there hair curly but there are people that can pull off curls like that.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 20, 2008)

I hate the poodle cut. They look so bad on people.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 20, 2008)

No thanks lol so 80ish


----------



## Anthea (Sep 20, 2008)

Curls do look good on some girls, but none of those girls look good with that style at all.


----------



## ivette (Sep 20, 2008)

its okay. not crazy about it


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2008)

Can't say I really like this look, infact, I think it looks horrid! It's SO outdated!!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 21, 2008)

Kate Hudson doesn't look too bad, and neither does Heidi - the rest of them, no.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 22, 2008)

Eww nope, not since the victorian ages lol


----------



## katyara (Sep 22, 2008)

Doesn't look so bad on Sarah Jessica Parker. Never in a million years would _I_ get my hair done like that, though!


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

Omg Christina looks appaling!!!!!


----------



## kitty.bot (Sep 23, 2008)

sometimes i want to curl my hair just to see what it would be like and for fun. my hair is really straight, see. It would be crazy to curl it just once hehe bright red curls....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 23, 2008)

Really is for some and not others...


----------



## Jeamourmusique (Sep 24, 2008)

LOVE it on Kate Beckinsale.. she's uber gorgeous though.


----------

